#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [商品] 各式各樣的商品收集帖

## 狼王白牙

本主題收集的對象為，某寶上的商品，拍攝到的毛絨布偶。

其它收集帖請到各地方去旅行：

狼漫畫收集帖搞笑動物漫畫收集帖精美狼照片與狼圖分享

----------


## 狼王白牙

某寶上的金屬龍狼：







採集處：百度貼吧

----------


## 峰峰

HI~老大

第一次看到龍跟狼金屬製的商品耶!!
雖然看起來瘦瘦的，但是金屬跟螺絲整個呈現機械感(超讚!!) :jcdragon-want: 
龍很吸引我的眼球呢，嘴巴張開跟抬腳的動作整個氣勢跑出來了，翅膀感覺很銳利(好像可動式?) :jcdragon-crazy: 
狼他的身體動作有點像不害怕任何阻擋在他面前的事物
狼跟龍擺對立就是一個可觀的畫面呢XD :狐狸心跳:

----------

